# Headlight bulb options



## Optical TDI (Dec 18, 2001)

I have an SEL and the headlights at night are very underwhelming. Besides going the HID route, what other bulb options that would be brighter than the stock bulbs?


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Optical TDI said:


> I have an SEL and the headlights at night are very underwhelming. Besides going the HID route, what other bulb options that would be brighter than the stock bulbs?


 Factory fogs and some Silverstars 

EDIT ** Didn't you already get the fogs?


----------



## MozartMan (Jul 31, 2010)

Optical TDI said:


> I have an SEL and the headlights at night are very underwhelming. Besides going the HID route, what other bulb options that would be brighter than the stock bulbs?


 I replaced them with Silverstars. It is brighter and whiter.


----------



## MozartMan (Jul 31, 2010)

58kafer said:


> Didn't you already get the fogs?


 I have 2009 SEL base trim and also don't have fog lights.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

MozartMan said:


> I have 2009 SEL base trim and also don't have fog lights.


 You can buy the kit thru vw, fogs are standard on the Premium but can be added to the SE and SEL.


----------



## Optical TDI (Dec 18, 2001)

Are these the ones? http://www.amazon.com/Sylvania-H11-...e&Make=Volkswagen|74&Year=2010|2010&carId=003


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

They will work but Sylvania also has these, one more step up. You may be able to get them locally at an autoparts store or walmart too. The packaging is a burnt orange color. Get the brightest flame throwers you can. If you have the factory fogs(on a 2010 model) there is no upgrade as of now you have to run the 2504 bulb as a 2010 mandate to all auto manufacturers by the......government! Unless by some chance the dealer installed kits are coming from a 2009 stock where those bulbs were a 9145 then you could get the 9145ST bulbs. 2009 Models have the 9145 bulbs. 


H11SU SilverStar Ultra: The brightest and whitest light. Up to 50% brighter, up to 40% more downroad visibility and up to 50% more sideroad visibility. 

http://www.sylvania.com/ConsumerProducts/AutomotiveLighting/LampReplacementGuide/


----------



## MozartMan (Jul 31, 2010)

Optical TDI said:


> Are these the ones? http://www.amazon.com/Sylvania-H11-ST-BP-TWIN/dp/B00318NQL8/ref=au_pf_ss_1?ie=UTF8&Model=Routan|6843&n=15684181&s=automotive&Make=Volkswagen|74&Year=2010|2010&carId=003


 Yes, H11. But Amazon price was cheaper when I bought them from Amazon. And my local AutoZone store had them for $23 at that time. And they are the same for low and hi beam.


----------



## Optical TDI (Dec 18, 2001)

MozartMan said:


> Yes, H11. But Amazon price was cheaper when I bought them from Amazon. And my local AutoZone store had them for $23 at that time. And they are the same for low and hi beam.


 Are you all replacing both the low and high beams?


----------



## MozartMan (Jul 31, 2010)

Optical TDI said:


> Are you all replacing both the low and high beams?


 Yes, I replaced all four bulbs.


----------

